# Dùng kính làm bức vách thoáng mát, bàng hoàng khi nhận mảnh giấy từ hàng xóm



## remcua3a (17/8/21)

Nhờ sử dụng cửa kính mở ra đóng vào thay bức vách mà ngôi nhà luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng lại thoáng mát, tiết kiệm điện năng, giúp người sống có thể ngắm nhìn cảnh vật xung quanh ở mọi trong nhà.







Đây là ngôi nhà bằng gỗ rộng 64m2 nằm ở Penestanan - ngôi làng gần thị trấn Ubud , ở Bali (Indonesia) nằm giữa những cánh đồng lúa tươi tốt, một khu vực lý tưởng để nghỉ ngơi, tĩnh dưỡng.







Toàn bộ ngôi nhà được nâng đỡ bằng 4 cây cột lớn, phần trần và mặt phẳng sàn được giằng bằng giây cáp thép vô cùng chắc chắn. Lối lên xuống nhà là một cầu thang nằm ở giữa 4 cây cột.







Thay vì sử dụng bức vách như những ngôi nhà thông thường, kiến trúc sử dụng các cửa kính có thể đóng ra mở vào cho toàn bộ các phía của ngôi nhà. Điều này tạo cảm giác cho người trong nhà lúc nào cũng như đang ở trên cây vì tầm nhìn không bị giới hạn. Nếu cần sự riêng tư hay tránh ánh nắng chói có thể kéo rèm lại.







Cả ngôi nhà và nội thất đều sử dụng gỗ để mang đúng nghĩa nhà cây. Phòng khách nằm ở phía Tây, tại đây bố trí bộ ghế sofa dài để tiếp khách cũng như để các thành viên trong nhà nằm nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn.




Phòng ngủ nằm ở mặt phía Đông để tránh ánh nắng gắt. Trong phòng ngủ bố trí một bộ bàn ghế nhỏ, có rèm cửa để đảm bảo sự riêng tư.




Toilet và nhà tắm thiết kế tiết kiệm diện tích nhất có thể để chừa không gian cho những công năng khác. Riêng phần kính chắn ở nhà tắm sử dụng kính mờ để đảm bảo sự kín đáo.




Khu vực nhà tắm nằm ở phía sau phòng ngủ. Để tạo thêm tính độc đáo cho ngôi nhà, nhóm thiết kế sử dụng bồn rửa tay bằng đá, giỏ đựng đồ bằng mây, tre, đan dân dã.




Để tạo ra sự đồng điệu cho ngôi nhà, toàn bộ sàn, bức vách, lan can, mái, đồ nội thất đều được làm bằng gỗ cùng màu. Đồ nội thất đều ưu tiên sự nhỏ gọn kết hợp với thảm cói, gối ngồi, rèm gỗ. Ở giữ các khu vực đều bố trí bóng đèn tròn để tạo điểm nhấn về đêm.




Nhờ sử dụng cửa kính mở ra đóng vào thay bức vách mà ngôi nhà luôn tràn ngập ánh sáng lại thoáng mát, tiết kiệm điện năng. Đồng thời, nhờ các tấm kính mà người ở có thể ngắm nhìn cảnh vật xung quanh mọi lúc, mọi nơi trong nhà.




Hệ thống mái chóp thoải lợp bằng tôn bên dưới ốp gỗ giúp ngôi nhà luôn mát mẻ, mái và các góc nhà đều được gia cố và giằng bằng dây cáp thép để bảo vệ công trình khi có mưa bão.




Nhờ thiết kế này mà ngôi nhà không chỉ là nơi sinh sống mà còn là chốn nghỉ dưỡng cho con người.
*"Lắp cái rèm vào đi, tôi thấy hết rồi"*
Cụ thể, nhân vật chính trong câu chuyện lần này là Sarah Yates, một cô gái xinh đẹp năm nay mới 20 tuổi và hiện đang sinh sống ở Anh. Một ngày đẹp trời, Sarah bất ngờ nhận được một bức thư từ người hàng xóm giấu mặt nào đó với nội dung: "Tôi có thể thấy cảnh mọi người đang tắm". Theo như Sarah chia sẻ, ngôi nhà nơi cô và chị họ Kay đang sống có một tấm kính mờ và một cửa sổ bên cạnh phòng tắm. Và vì rất tự tin với tấm kính mờ nên họ cho rằng người khác chẳng thể thấy bản thân khi đang tắm. Nhưng sự thật có lẽ lại khác.




Bối cảnh phòng tắm của chị em nhà Sarah




Họ cảm thấy rất tự tin vào lớp kính mờ này
Toàn bộ nội dung của lời nhắn: "Xin chào. Bạn nên cân nhắc tới việc đặt rèm cầu vồng  trong phòng tắm của mình. Khi bạn tắm, có thể thấy tất cả mọi thứ. Tôi để lại lời nhắn thay vì gõ cửa vì không muốn làm bạn khó xử". Chia sẻ với truyền thông, Sarah nghĩ rằng người bên ngoài có lẽ sẽ thấy được một phần lờ mờ những đường nét hoặc đường cong của cơ thể nhưng cô nàng cũng cảm thấy rất xấu hổ khi ít nhất, Sarah đã sống trong ngôi nhà này suốt hơn một năm qua.




Lời nhắn nhủ đầy thân tình của hàng xóm dành cho cô gái xinh đẹp
Bản thân Sarah cũng không biết chính xác ai là người đã gửi đi thông điệp này. Cô nàng chỉ biết rằng cả ba ngôi nhà phía sau nhà mình đều có thể nhìn thẳng vào phòng tắm của Sarah. "Chúng tôi đã đi ra vườn và nhìn vào mặt kính mờ đục của phòng tắm nhưng chỉ thấy qua đường nét của cơ thể. Nhưng có thể ai đó trong khu phố đã thấy điều gì đó rõ hơn"


----------

